# My friend doesn't hang out with me outside of school



## superdude123 (Mar 8, 2016)

I have only one friend I knew since middle school who goes to the same college with me but we've never hung out outside of school. Seriously, we only see each other in school, and that's it. During the summer, it's like were complete strangers. He would tweet "I'm bored" on Twitter and I'm like I'm bored too but I don't come across his mind and doesn't bother contacting me to say what's up or something like that. I invited him to the gym with me three times because at Planet Fitness I can bring a guest for free but he has work when I have free time and doesn't seem interested even if both of us has free time (usually Saturdays). But I noticed how he has time and fun with his other friends and post photos on Instagram which makes me feel left out. We never had each other's phone number ever since 6th grade but I don't want to ask his because I don't want to sound desperate and he'll think I have no friends, and I was hoping he would ask for my number first but he didn't. I don't know whats going on but I'm getting bored with our friendship. What should I do?


----------



## Tiffiduliu (Jul 7, 2014)

You need more friends. Having one friend is a small number.

That's like having one car.

What if that one car breaks down?

You need more than one in case of an emergency.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I only have one friend too (I'm homeshcooled) but he doesn't talk to me much on Facebook. So idk if he likes me or not because I never get any messages back from him, it took im 5 days to answer me once.


----------



## quiet88 (Jan 14, 2016)

I think it's okay to be the first one to ask if that's what you want? Maybe not the phone number since it might be a bit weird to ask after so long, but doing something together, worse thing is he makes some excuse and you can give up, but at least you'll know you tried. 

Also, what does he do with his other friends? Maybe gym isn't his thing? I wouldn't do anything uncomfortable for yourself but maybe something you both enjoy?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

No you need a *real* friend that wants to hangout.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

he isn't a friend


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

they dont want you to win


----------



## superdude123 (Mar 8, 2016)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> I only have one friend too (I'm homeshcooled) but he doesn't talk to me much on Facebook. So idk if he likes me or not because I never get any messages back from him, it took im 5 days to answer me once.


Wow, that's sad. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## superdude123 (Mar 8, 2016)

quiet88 said:


> I think it's okay to be the first one to ask if that's what you want? Maybe not the phone number since it might be a bit weird to ask after so long, but doing something together, worse thing is he makes some excuse and you can give up, but at least you'll know you tried.
> 
> Also, what does he do with his other friends? Maybe gym isn't his thing? I wouldn't do anything uncomfortable for yourself but maybe something you both enjoy?


I think he's making excuses but I don't know if I'm right or wrong. Anyway, he would go to concerts, hiking, the beach having fun, but if it's just me and him together we just chat in school and that's it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

It's ok. Thanks tho.


----------

